# Who still cutting?



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2010)

How much you cutting this summer?


----------



## oldspark (Jun 25, 2010)

Nothing, too many other things to do, am looking forward to cutting up some oak and taking down some ash trees on my place this fall.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 25, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> How much you cutting this summer?



Smokin I'm still cutting, looks like I'll be stacking this weekend plus bringing some rounds out. I'm taking off the long weekend starting next Friday - Monday and hopefully will take one day for fishing.

I still have 35-40 rounds to haul out plus there is more wood down in that area so I might as well get it when I'm there.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am out of here on thursday kayaks loaded already throw the gear in and I am OFF! till wensday........But will get some milling done this weekend...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 25, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far up here we have had a wet June after May was so dry but because of this site I had my wood cut one year ahead and about 7 face cord 2going on 3 years so it will be dry.

I hope to have over 50 face cord stacked then another 10 before the snow hits the ground (hardwood) then this winter I'll be cutting my softwood (popple & basswood).

zap


----------



## homebrewz (Jun 25, 2010)

I have one large black cherry blowdown to cut up and about 1/3 of a sugar maple.. both residential lots. Going to start next week, probably with a brand new MS 290.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 cords or 45 face cords a big pile of rounds and the scrap coming off the mill....4 monster trees that have and I meen have to get done this fall.....25-30 cords should be done before the burning season even starts...Next year will be more milling and less stacking "I hate stacking"


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> I have one large black cherry blowdown to cut up and about 1/3 of a sugar maple.. both residential lots. Going to start next week, probably with a brand new MS 290.



Nice wood! Dont forget pic's you know what happens with out them!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> I have one large black cherry blowdown to cut up and about 1/3 of a sugar maple.. both residential lots. Going to start next week, probably with a brand new MS 290.




Sugar Maple for the cold nights and the cherry all day, it's nice wood to burn even better when it's free.

zap


----------



## mayhem (Jun 25, 2010)

Cutting party tomorrow morning at my brother's house.  We've got about 3-4 cords of log length to buck, all hardwoods he had taken down last fall.  I also have a few dozen small to medium sized trees around my house and driveway that I need to take down.  Hopeing to actually get a half season or more ahaed this year...somehow I doubt it'll work out.


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 25, 2010)

It never ends, man. I don't go to the woods in the summer, but I take whatever opprtunity offers. My neighbor finally decided he wants the dead ash out of his yard. Done a lot of storm cleanup the last few weeks. One of my bosses has some good size cherry trees he wants out of his yard. Farmer friends clearing a small woodlot after the wheat is off. I take the easy stuff in the summer, go to the woods in the winter.


----------



## homebrewz (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice wood! Dont forget pic's you know what happens with out them![/quote]

Here is a pic of the cherry. There is actually a car behind the mass of brush, but you can't see it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> Nice wood! Dont forget pic's you know what happens with out them!



Here is a pic of the cherry. There is actually a car behind the mass of brush, but you can't see it.[/quote]

You'll get some nice wood from that.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> Nice wood! Dont forget pic's you know what happens with out them!



Here is a pic of the cherry. There is actually a car behind the mass of brush, but you can't see it.[/quote]



Nice chunk of wood there......


----------



## ckarotka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be cutting and splitting all summer if I can keep wood coming in. I'm really trying to get ahead a few years so next year I can just replace what was used. Looking at some downed stuff tomorrow, fingers crossed it's worth going after!!


----------



## webie (Jun 26, 2010)

I havent been cutting much , Way way wet here , just finished with 5 inches of rain in the last week and more for the weekend . The swamp has anywhere from 6 inches to 3 feet of water in it , It better start drying soon or its going to be ugly cutting this fall . Mean while all the saws got serviced chains are sharp and spare chains are all set to go  .  I did split 4 full cord for my old man fathers day before breakfast ,,,,,Sure is nice to have a fast splitter .
 The plan now is hopefully will be setting up wood processing camp the week before labor day ,then it will be non stop cutting splitting and hauling till early November .


----------



## Archer39 (Jun 26, 2010)

its too hot and i have been to busy. I have not cut anything for a good 2 months. I have about 10 trees that people want down but just to busy right now and most understand because they are friends and family. I have about a years worth of rounds sitting in a pile waiting to be split. It will more than likely be fall until i get to them.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 26, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> I havent been cutting much , Way way wet here , just finished with 5 inches of rain in the last week and more for the weekend . The swamp has anywhere from 6 inches to 3 feet of water in it , It better start drying soon or its going to be ugly cutting this fall . Mean while all the saws got serviced chains are sharp and spare chains are all set to go . I did split 4 full cord for my old man fathers day before breakfast ,,,,,Sure is nice to have a fast splitter .
> The plan now is hopefully will be setting up wood processing camp the week before labor day ,then it will be non stop cutting splitting and hauling till early November .



We got 4 inch's in 3 hours tuesday A.M. never seen so munch rain should make some big trees...lol and the average is very very high even kayaking been to bad.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 26, 2010)

I am still cutting.  I am putting in a road through the forest and knocking down trees and finding alot of dead stuff.  It has been fun putting in a trail in the woods and learning how, and what size tree, to knock over with the Bobcat.


----------



## negative1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Still cutting here about 10 Ash trees done so far and about 15 more to go.  Always nice to have a good stash of Ash!


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jun 27, 2010)

Still cutting, but I've slowed down. Have a standing deadwood Cherry waiting for when I can get to it. Also, although it's not really 'cutting',  I have about 3/4 cord of Red Oak rounds stacked and waiting for me to come get them. There will no doubt be more from time to time. I take it when I can get it. I just about have that 3 year supply I've been working towards. That's a big milestone for a fairly new wood burner like me (2-1/2 years).


----------



## lowroadacres (Jun 27, 2010)

Right now I am waaaay behind in my splitting as my much written about installation struggles over the past couple of years lulled me into only blocking the multiple cords of wood we have stockpiled on the yard.  

Add to the this the "alliance" I found this spring with a local tree service and I now fully realize that my plan of splitting all of this wood with a maul is a pipe dream given my schedule.

I have at least 4 cords on the yard that needs to by bucked into stove length in addition to the multiple stacks of blocks.

If things go as planned a friend will be "storing" his splitter on our yard sometime this coming week and then I can attack the backlog.  Thankfully we have great south exposure with East-West wind to hasten the drying process.

When the rain soaked field between our house and the large stand of bush that contains tons of standing dead and fallen ash then that will be my next priority a much of the wood I have on my yard is solid box elder/Manitoba maple.  While I have no problem using the box elder for firewood I full admit that it does not have the BTU's that I need/want to cut back on my heating costs.

It seems that the song "There's a Hole In the Bucket Dear Liza" is our theme song on our yard.

Between re-roofing our home, finishing a deck, mowing, trying to enjoy the wonderful yard we have and this thing called work I have to remind my self to take a deep breath, pour myself a second cup of coffee and to sit down by our firepit and relax once in a while.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 27, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I am still cutting.  I am putting in a road through the forest and knocking down trees and finding alot of dead stuff.  It has been fun putting in a trail in the woods and learning how, and what size tree, to knock over with the Bobcat.



It sure is!! I am going to the UP the end of next week. Get out all the toys and cut some wood!! I got firewood and saw logs down all over the place and am looking forward to playing with the saws. I put in 1 1/4 + miles of trails in the last year and have lots of wood to get. 

Sometimes you get the wood sometimes the wood get you! One problem with pushing over small trees with a dozer in thick woods is sometimes you cannot get the blade high enough to push the trees into the woods and they come back over on me. At least with a oppen cab I can cut myself out.

















Billy


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 27, 2010)

cowboy billy, that is a serious piece of equipment.  I bet you can push some pretty big stumps out with that beast.  The stumps give me the most trouble, some come out easy, some I have to go around.  I guess you need different equipment for different needs.  I can finally get around most of my property (I put in about a mile so far) with a quad now and get to alot of wood, and enjoy the woods.  More wood than I need.  I have some huge trees here that I know are worth some money, but I hate the thought of cutting them down.  Maybe some selective cutting someday, I can imagine if they ever come and take it all at once it will be a cluster f.

 :ahhh:


----------



## mayhem (Jun 28, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Cutting party tomorrow morning at my brother's house.  We've got about 3-4 cords of log length to buck, all hardwoods he had taken down last fall.



2 guys, 2 saws, 2 hours.  We were very close to finishing the bucking, but simply ran out of time.

Everythign was divided into 2 piles so we could work separately and safely.  His saw is bigger so he worked on the larger logs and I bucked up the smaller stuff...everything from 2" to about 14", all in 4-6' lengths, which is how the tree service left it all.  My pile was easier to work with but the volume was alot higher and I had to stop every 30-40 seconds to switch logs.  Took a bit to adapt to a rhythm and just went till the tank went dry, grabbed a drink while the saw cooled, check the chain tension, gas it up and get back to it.

First pic is the pile I bucked, it sprawls alot on the far side, its about 4' tall in the center and maybe a 15x20' oval.

Second pic is what I had left to do.  That pile was neatly stacked, about 4-5 feet tall and ran the length of his barn wall, about 20 feet.

Last pic is what he was able to get bucked up of the big logs.  The smallest stuff there is about 15" or so across.  

Next Saturday hopefully we'll get back up there to finish bucking and set a time to do some splitting.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm am still cutting, bucking, and stacking, I,ve got about 8-9 cord left to do.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2010)

I have about four cherry ( two pictured) and some hard maple in the area I'm working that I want out of there before the second week of July.

The tree on the left in the picture looks like a dead basswood then the cherry with the top blown off also on the back hill in the picture is another cherry with some hairy knuckle pine over top it.

zap


----------



## ShenValSteve (Jun 28, 2010)

After this heat breaks, I'll be out getting some oak and hickory.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jun 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> How much you cutting this summer?



this white pine lot just down the street from my place, will probably take years to finish. at the burn rate of 3-4 cords a year.
all the hardwood is being removed,largest so far is 12" ,most 2"-6" diameter. 14 acres total.
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/CONWAYLAKELOT.jpg
99% of the wood removed remains round when cut to stove length. ;-) 
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/conwaylakelot007.jpg
the landing place.
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/conwaylakelot045.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/CONWAYLAKELOT131.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/CONWAYLAKELOT101.jpg
wood is picked up & loaded on trailer by hand, off loaded hydraulically  :-/ 
all brush chipped.
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/CONWAYLAKELOT073.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/CONWAYLAKELOT048.jpg


----------



## smokinj (Jun 29, 2010)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome set up looks like a blast and toys to make it even better if thats possible...............


----------



## WoodPorn (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that your lot that 's being cleared??


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jun 29, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> Is that your lot that 's being cleared??



nope, it's a friends lot. and it's not being "cleared",just the hardwood taken out.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> cowboy billy, that is a serious piece of equipment.  I bet you can push some pretty big stumps out with that beast.  The stumps give me the most trouble, some come out easy, some I have to go around.  I guess you need different equipment for different needs.  I can finally get around most of my property (I put in about a mile so far) with a quad now and get to alot of wood, and enjoy the woods.  More wood than I need.  I have some huge trees here that I know are worth some money, but I hate the thought of cutting them down.  Maybe some selective cutting someday, I can imagine if they ever come and take it all at once it will be a cluster f.
> 
> :ahhh:



A JD 450 is a nice machine but its small. It only weighs 14900 lbs. With any machine its all weight and traction. Thats the smallest dozer I have ever run. At work I usually run a D-6 45000lbs or a D-5 34000 lbs. It doesn't not work very well trying to dig a stump out. I push the tree over first the weight of the tree really helps pop the stump out. A 20" or larger tree requires me to dig around it some and break off some of the roots.

While I do have some nice trees a lot of the property has been logged so most of it is 6" to 10" DBH. It is so thick it was hard to walk through. My cousin (semi tree hugger) was complaining about all the trees I knocked over. I told him if you can't get into the woods to see it its not there anyways!

I am trying to go around the larger trees too. That way I can go in and get them later when I have a use for them. I do want to go and get a bunch cut up into lumber and drying so when I want to do something I can just go to the lumber pile to get it.

Been busy working on some IH wagons. One is a hay wagon with a dump bed and the other is a running gear with a log rack. I wanted to have them done yesterday and go to the farm with them today but it looks like I will be done today and go tomorrow. I got some spruce logs down I need to pick up with the log wagon so I can get them sawed up for the deck of the hay wagon.

This is the dump wagon






And here it is as far as I got last nite. Hopefully I will have the color on today and put back together far enough to take up tomorrow.






Here are some logs I cut two years ago and built a addition to my trailer last year with.






Billy


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> 99% of the wood removed remains round when cut to stove length. ;-)
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/conwaylakelot007.jpg
> the landing place.
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/conwaylakelot045.jpg



Howdy Fyrwoodguy

   That log cart looks like a really slick setup. How is it working out for you?

Billy


----------



## RLLD (Jun 30, 2010)

So far I have accumulated just about 8 cords, looking to gather perhaps 4-6 more, just to be "safe".

it's been rather easy to find so far this year, plenty of nearby building....


----------



## smokinj (Jun 30, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> GolfandWoodNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



farmall A Thats what we mowed with when I was a kid great small tractor. We aslo had a super M


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jul 1, 2010)

It sure is Jay

Although its a 130 which is just a late model Super A. We have two of them and a 100. 

Billy


----------



## Cash Wiley (Jul 1, 2010)

As a guy just getting started, it's great seeing the toys! Right now I'm trying to talk my neighbor out of their John Deere tractor they were storing in their garage, just needs a battery. Nobody knew it was there until they had a fire (small, minimal damage, bad electrical) and they were pushing it down the street while cleaning the garage out.

Fiancee is all "hell no, you don't even have a woodlot!" No....but I do have a plan!


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy Fyrwoodguy

  That log cart looks like a really slick setup. How is it working out for you?

Billy 

well howdy cowboy billy ! 
that log cart works real good behind my taxter max atv. 'tis a good thing i logged for ' bout 15+ years,or i'd be in over my head   ;-) 
you got that new garage of yours all filled up yet?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> It sure is Jay
> 
> Although its a 130 which is just a late model Super A. We have two of them and a 100.
> 
> Billy



Cowboy do you have a fridge in that garage so the boys can come over and throw down some cold ones and watch you work!  :coolsmirk: 

zap


----------



## FireAnt (Jul 1, 2010)

Cutting like crazy... That's why I haven't been on much. Just did some splitting 20 minutes ago.


----------



## 'bert (Jul 2, 2010)

Cut the last of my "in the way wood" last night and split it up today.  Not sure when it will get stacked (if).  While we were cutting last night my wife who was out helping thought she heard some thunder - turns out it was some previously stacked wood falling over.  Have to load the tree mover on the tractor tomorrow, so it will be out of the way of the fallen row and hopefully she can fix that up.

One of these days I will load up a bunch of pics that I have taken during our yard reno.


----------



## Piston (Jul 2, 2010)

As you can tell from my incredible amount of posts, I am one of those 'un-educated' types that waited too long to cut.  I finally got some sense knocked into me from this forum and realized I can't pull that crap anymore!  I need to get a couple years ahead with my cutting this year.  I am hoping to get 3 years worth of firewood cut by the end of this fall and into winter.  I guess I have to start somewhere right!  This winter will be tough since most all my firewood is still in the round.  I hate to admit it but at least I can say I learned right


----------



## willworkforwood (Jul 3, 2010)

Piston said:
			
		

> ... I am one of those 'un-educated' types that waited too long to cut.


The thing to remember here is that none of us came out of the chute knowing anything about seasoning firewood. 25 years ago, I used to cut wood in mid to late Summer for the upcoming Winter.  Back then I burned in a big ole Ashley, and would throw in 8-10" oak "all nighters".  The wood was wet and so was I behind the ears.  At least a couple times a year, I could hear the creosote in the chimney catching fire and "cleaning itself out".  When I asked a couple of wood burning neighbors, they told me it was "normal".  No Hearth.com (or Internet for that matter) to find out the right stuff.  The problem was (and still is) that there are lots of folks who burn unseasoned wood. If you talk to a few of them, and get the same story, then it sounds better each time you hear it.  So anyone who wanders on to this site and gets converted over to seasoning their firewood, that's another win.  And, it doesn't matter if you're 21 or 61 - it's still a win.  So, to answer the question in Jay's OP, I cut year round - something almost every day.  Get ahead and stay ahead ;-P


----------



## ShenValSteve (Jul 3, 2010)

I've gotten a big wild cherry, a medium oak and a medium hickory blocked up and ready to be split in the last couple of days.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got a nice cherry and white oak that fell at my parents house - going to work on that in a couple weeks.  I try to avoid the blazing hot days and days that have over a foot of snow on the ground - other than that, I cut year 'round.


----------



## Needshave (Jul 4, 2010)

I got home from cutting about 1 1/2 hours ago. I just got my first saw about three weeks ago. I have a lot to learn. I hit a rock with the stock safety chain. Most of the trees I felled went down easy.  One did not. I didn't take into account where the tree was leaning at the top.


----------



## oilstinks (Jul 4, 2010)

I never quit; always looking for a free wood opportunity


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 6, 2010)

Needshave said:
			
		

> I got home from cutting about 1 1/2 hours ago. I just got my first saw about three weeks ago. I have a lot to learn. I hit a rock with the stock safety chain. Most of the trees I felled went down easy.  One did not. I didn't take into account where the tree was leaning at the top.



Don't keep us in suspense,... what kind of saw is it?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 6, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> It sure is Jay
> 
> Although its a 130 which is just a late model Super A. We have two of them and a 100.
> 
> Billy



Thats where it started for me, and the clutch thing as well great tractor!


----------



## Needshave (Jul 6, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> Don't keep us in suspense,... what kind of saw is it?



I purchased a new Makita DCS 6401 online.


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 6, 2010)

Not today, 101 degrees, with heat index of 108.



KC


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jul 7, 2010)

DID SOMEBODY SAY A100??


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Needshave said:
			
		

> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice saw!


----------



## boxerdogheidi (Jul 7, 2010)

Archer39:  You still letting that boxer drive the truck?


----------



## Skier76 (Jul 7, 2010)

I picked the hottest weekend of the summer in VT to buy a new saw. Works great though. The safety gear holds in some heat, but that's better than getting injured in my opinion. 

I'm going to build a pallet sawbuck this weekend (same one someone here posted a pic of) and zip through some pine rounds I scrounged last August.


----------



## burntime (Jul 7, 2010)

A storm hit 2 weeks ago and I scrounged about a cord and a half maybe more (2 rows deep) and I started splitting it today before the rain hit.


----------



## precaud (Jul 12, 2010)

Went out and cut another load on Saturday, it's probably my last one until fall. Gotta make some room to put it...  

burntime, what sort of trailer are you pulling with your Ranger? Do you have any pics of it? What engine is in your Ranger? I have a 2005 2.3L and keep wondering whether or not to get a trailer for it.


----------



## geoxman (Jul 12, 2010)

My neighbor just had a huge mulberry taken down Saturday and he gave me the wood, so I will be cutting and splitting the next few evenings- I figure it is about 2 cords worth. I love that yellow wood! burns great and splits easy and I have not had any for a few years.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2010)

geoxman said:
			
		

> My neighbor just had a huge mulberry taken down Saturday and he gave me the wood, so I will be cutting and splitting the next few evenings- I figure it is about 2 cords worth. I love that yellow wood! burns great and splits easy and I have not had any for a few years.



Thats a nice milling wood as well.


----------



## Biff_CT2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Funny, started looking at this thread back in June when the wife found a gratis Craigslist posting for wood around the corner here in Central CT.  

That turned out to be 9 full-size U-haul pickup loads over two days of oak and maple, one oak having a diameter greater than the length of my maul.  The trees had been down about a year, bucked by a tree service, though a bunch to a length too long for my Jotul Rockland.  I got two cords split by the  Fourth of July, and the remainder mostly done by last weekend.  

And yesterday, the mailman leaves me a note, connecting me with a me with a guy the next block over who just had tree work done.  That turned out to be  anotherr 3+ truck loads of rounds.  That makes this winter the first time I've been ahead since getting the stove two seasons ago - for $140 in truck rental fees.

My back aches, the yard is a mess, and I've broken three mauls, a twenty pound slege, and taken back three muhsroomed wedges back to Sears as "Craftsman' swaps.  Great feeling though, being ahead.  I've got double wide stack out back 35' long by 4.5' high.  And a pile of rounds good for another 1-2 cords that I'll work after my hands heal and we get a freeze.

Seems like wood is free once you've more than a year's supply on hand - otherwise your at the mercy of the tree service guys...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 4, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> How much you cutting this summer?



I never stop, so, I guess I'm still cutting.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2010)

Cut down, bucked up and split another trailer load of white birch, yellow birch and maple yesterday . . . bit sore at the end of the day.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Cut down, bucked up and split another trailer load of white birch, yellow birch and maple yesterday . . . bit sore at the end of the day.



Jake,
How long do you wait for the white Birch to season?
I cut down and bucked a few last spring, split them 3 weeks ago and was very surprised at how dry they had gotten.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2010)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same as all the rest of my wood . . . I believe in equality for all . . . this wood will be roasted and toasted in the Year 2012 . . . or 2013 . . . assuming we all make it past December 21st.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 5, 2010)

Still c/s/s wood for 12-13. I will probably stop for the winter, unless my sister-in-law lets me take some downed trees from her place. Then, I may only stop when I can't get into the woods from too much snow. Time will tell.


----------

